# Dr. House



## babyrex (Aug 5, 2012)

Hey Andros, Bigfoot and everyone else reading my posts,

I was not comfortable going to the University of Missouri to see an endocrinologist. Too many people have expressed dismay at finding an endo that knows little more than their PCP.

So many questions have gone on unanswered for far too long:
Why does my body look like a Cushing's disease illustration?
Why has no one ever tested my cortisol levels?
Why have NO doctors ever inquired about my multiple autoimmune diseases?

I certainly have told them.

Go home. Lose weight. Excercise more. Take these anti-depressants. Your cholesterol is through the roof; if you don't take these statins, you will die. Here is some more Xanax. Go see a psychiatrist. = (You're a loser. Get your lazy filth off my examining table.)

I have done more research. Every free moment, I have been scouring the Internet looking for answers. FINALLY, I have come to a conclusion.

I am not Gregory House. 

I now have an appointment with the MAYO CLINIC at the end of October! I was afraid to ask my PCP for another referral. So I called Mayo and the kind receptionist suggested I call my insurance company directly. No referral needed. Mayo told me I will need to be in Rochester, MN for 3-5 business days. Can it be possible I will finally have an answer? I don't know.

Thankfully, I am within driving distance. Thankfully, I have insurance. And thankfully, I have friends such as you.


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

I"m glad you're going.

But keep in mind one thing about endocrinologists. Most people who post on the boards have complaints. You don't often hear about the good experiences with endocrinologists because those people are well treated and out having a good time and simply can't be bothered telling you how good they feel.

ANY PCP has only a small fraction of specialty education that an endocrinologist has. For that reason I always encourage people to find the right endo. YOu cannot expect overnight miracles.


----------



## babyrex (Aug 5, 2012)

Lynn, 
You bring up a good point. I stand corrected. I have not seen ANY endo for 52 years. I'm sure many good endos are out there. But I live in a rural town. I will not waste another day seeking answers. I think the PCP's are on the frontline; they go by the labs. In no way will I defend any doctor who is not up to date. 
That being said, it is true that patients are more likely to complain than compliment.


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

I wish you the best! It took me 3 endos to find a good one.


----------



## babyrex (Aug 5, 2012)

Many thanks webster! I have hope now!


----------



## bigfoot (May 13, 2011)

Good luck and good to hear you are close enough to visit Mayo! The first endo I saw last year flat out told me he didn't really think I had a thyroid problem, LOL. (Mind you this is after being diagnosed with thyroid problems by two PCPs and treated for such.) I think you'll do far better than that! Just keep pressing for answers and ask lots of questions... and we all know you will.


----------



## bigfoot (May 13, 2011)

babyrex said:


> Go home. Lose weight. Excercise more. Take these anti-depressants. Your cholesterol is through the roof; if you don't take these statins, you will die. Here is some more Xanax. Go see a psychiatrist. = (You're a loser. Get your lazy filth off my examining table.)


Sadly, I think there are a lot of folks walking around who have also been down this road, eventually resigning themselves to a lifetime of popping pills that are most likely not even needed -- especially if the root cause(s) were examined.

hugs6


----------



## babyrex (Aug 5, 2012)

Thanks Bigfoot. BTW, I have stopped taking my anti-depressants as they never worked very well anyway. The levothyroxine is really helping with that. I also need less Xanax as my anxiety and panic attacks are leveling off. It is so nice to feel human!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

babyrex said:


> Hey Andros, Bigfoot and everyone else reading my posts,
> 
> I was not comfortable going to the University of Missouri to see an endocrinologist. Too many people have expressed dismay at finding an endo that knows little more than their PCP.
> 
> ...


Oh, what wonderful news!! It truly is!!! Let us know when you are going. I am truly excited about this!


----------



## bigfoot (May 13, 2011)

babyrex said:


> Thanks Bigfoot. BTW, I have stopped taking my anti-depressants as they never worked very well anyway. The levothyroxine is really helping with that. I also need less Xanax as my anxiety and panic attacks are leveling off. It is so nice to feel human!


This is good to hear. Just be sure you enlist the help of your doc (whoever that winds up being), as the side-effects from going off these sorts of drugs can be really nasty. The longer you are on them, the more difficult it is.


----------



## babyrex (Aug 5, 2012)

Thank you Andros. I am so happy I am going! I will arrive at Mayo Oct. 28th. While I am there I will keep you all updated. Meanwhile, Ill just hang around here sometimes as it gives me comfort. 

Thank you bigfoot. Most especially the Xanax. I don't see being able to give that up, completely, in the near future. That's ok, I need some kind of crutch! Lol!

I am looking into a Wellness Dr. here in my area. My PCP only treats lab levels, not the symptoms. She told me I was "fine" and my labs were "normal". I am now going to get my bloodwork done at labcorp until I go to Mayo.

My dad had Graves and he had his thyroid "nuked" as he jokingly likes to tell. We will go to Labcorp in St. Louis together. What I fine mess we are!


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

This is great - please keep us posted on your experience and progress at Mayo! Inquiring minds want to know.

Best wishes!


----------



## babyrex (Aug 5, 2012)

Thank you Octavia! I promise to keep you all updated. I will take my iPad; I'm sure I will be spending a lot of time in waiting rooms....


----------

